

hacking videos for dummies - yearsinrock

are there any videos that show you how to cool stuff on how to hack things on the net ,or our own operating systems ?
======
rnesh
I'm assuming you're talking about pen-testing and not programming
specifically. If that's the case, check out irongeek.com. He has some good
tutorials. <http://irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/hackingillustrated>

Also, you might want to consider watching some of the presentations from
defcon 15. [http://www.roysac.com/blog/2007/09/defcon-15-session-and-
pan...](http://www.roysac.com/blog/2007/09/defcon-15-session-and-panel-
videos.html)

I hope that helps.

~~~
yearsinrock
thanks wil check em out

